# Solved: windows couldn't detect network's proxy settings



## cowoverthemoon

Having Internet connection issues--sometimes I can connect, but only get "2 bars," other times nothing. I am using a wireless router, and have another computer connected to it, and I get the internet with no problems on the other one. Couldn't download TSG SysInfo on computer with problem. Tried to give info can, please let me know what else you need to know, and I will try my best to answer.

Microsoft Windows 8.1 Home Premium
Dell All-In-One Desktop Computer
Intel Core i3-3240T CPU @2,90GHz 2.90 GHz
4 installed RAM
64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


Steps I have taken: Troubleshooted connection, and received the following error: windows could not automatically detect network's proxy settings. Ran "network troubleshooter" and I think it reset the connection and said all was fine.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much!


----------



## TerryNet

Are you using a proxy? If not, I suggest just setting it to "no proxy,"

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify your network if it is not obvious.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

[Press ENTER after each command.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

*Thank you for your reply; just a couple of questions to make sure I am following your directions correctly:*


How can I tell if I am using a proxy?
Do I need to download the Wi-Fi Inspector software?
*Following are the results of the IPCONFIG /ALL command:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\laurel>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WINDOWS-38QDM90
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1E-77-E6-16-54-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-77-E6-16-54-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-1F-66-0D-F3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b|g|n (2.4GHz)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-77-E6-16-54-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::498c:495:5b2c:cf4c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 17, 2014 9:40:47 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 18, 2014 9:40:47 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 255621094
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8C-AC-52-3C-77-E6-16-54-6F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB4B29BD-E990-4BF5-BC6D-B96D2D5DE898}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:2085:3125:b81f:bea9(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2085:3125:b81f:bea9%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 150994944
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8C-AC-52-3C-77-E6-16-54-6F

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\laurel>


----------



## davehc

I had a little similar problem on a dell All-in-one (Inspiron?) on my wireless connection.

In the end, I found the best answer was to install this one in compatibility mode of Windows 7. No problems after.

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=GMW8T


----------



## TerryNet

> How can I tell if I am using a proxy?


Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN Settings. If you are not using a proxy no boxes on this page should be selected.

Firefox: Tools - Options - Advances - Network - Settings...



> Do I need to download the Wi-Fi Inspector software?


Yes. If necessary download using another computer and copy it over using removable media (USB flash drive, CD, etc.).


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Thanks for the reply.

*Making Sure not Using a Proxy*
The only box checked was "Automatically Detected Settings;" I unchecked this box (since you said no box on this page should be checked). 
Foxfire Advanced Network Settings- only box checked was "ask me when a website asks to store data for offline use." "Left this box checked--let me know if I should uncheck it.
*
Wi-Fi Inspector *(see attached screenshot) I just opened the program and let it "do its thing"--not sure if the screenshot shows the information you need; if not let me know. Also, the screenshot showed up for me when I previewed my post, but let me know if I didn't use the best format--for future reference.

*Results of the IPCONFIG /ALL command* (see last reply/post)

*Did you see davehc's reply *- let me know if you think it would be helpful to update drivers--thought I'd better wait before trying this.

I will wait to hear back on what to do next, or if you have questions/need other information. Thanks again.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Thanks for your suggestion. I thought about trying this!


----------



## TerryNet

The signal is too weak for a reliable connection, and the signal history graph shows a serious problem with the wireless driver or adapter or the router.

Having no experience with that adapter I'd first try the latest driver from Dell's web site. If that doesn't help then try the Windows 7 one that Dave advises.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

*Thanks again. Three questions:
*

I am unsure which driver(s) to download. Attached is a screen print of what Dell recommends for 8.1. Any suggestions for which to download--or all? Or should I ask Dave?
When you say adapter are you referring to internal hardware?
The router is the wireless router I use--a peripheral I use for all my computers--correct? If so, this can't be the problem as the other computers have wireless connections that are just fine. Or are you referring to some sort of internal router-related component?
Will wait to hear back from you.


----------



## TerryNet

1. You want the Dell Wireless 1703 Driver (FYI the adapter "Dell Wireless 1703" is shown in the ipconfig /all and in the Xirrus screenshot).

2. In this case, yes.

3. Correct. And I agree that the problem is very unlikely to be the router in this case.


----------



## davehc

I cannot give any better advice. Try, as Terry says, the latest 1703 from the DEll site. If not, do as I suggested and try the Windows 7 driver.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Downloaded the 8.1 driver for 1703; no help. Will try the Windows 7 driver next.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

As I stated in my last post the 8.1 driver for 1703 was no help; I was going to try downloading the Windows 7 driver when I noticed other networks were showing up with more bars than my own--see attached screen print. My network is 123456. Any idea what could possibly cause my neighbor's wireless networks to show up better than mine does? My laptop connects just fine to my network. I couldn't test the other networks (they are password protected), but I would assume I could connect as they are showing up and have many bars. Meanwhile my connection is even worse than before; I had three bars, now I am lucky if I get one. 

I can still try the Windows 7 driver, but thought this additional information might lead us in another direction. In any case, let me know what you think I should do next.

Thank you again!


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Interestingly, as I was downloading the attachment for my last post I got 5 bars for one second; then back to one bar; first time I ever got five bars on my computer, then poof--gone. very strange.


----------



## TerryNet

The signal is too weak for a reliable connection, and the signal history graph shows a serious problem with the wireless driver or adapter (or the router).

Assuming that after you downloaded the latest driver from Dell's web site you also installed it and it didn't help then the next step is to try the Windows 7 one that Dave advises.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

See attached screen print regarding cables. I checked the cable to my modem, and router and--although they weren't disconnected (and my laptop connection was fine)--after I shut the router and modem off, removed the cables and reattached them, my connection improved. Right now I have a constant 3 bar connection; we'll see how long it lasts. Any idea why this might have helped? Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet

> Any idea why this might have helped?


The ones that come immediately to mind:

a. you changed the orientation of the router's antenna(s);
b. you changed the location of the router;
c. the router is defective and the short rest helped it;
d. completely random; note that the Xirrus screen shot shows large variance in the signal strength.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

I didn't do anything to the router, but maybe my daughter moved it and the cable became loose; but the other computers could connect just fine--maybe the desktop is more sensitive? In any case my Internet is still working fine so would you suggest I take any other action?

Thanks again, and I'll wait to hear back.


----------



## TerryNet

Best to "don't fix what ain't broke."  I wouldn't do anything as long as the performance is satisfactory.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Then I guess I will mark it solved. Thank you so much for your time and patience!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------

